# The off topic thread



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Jojo? You there hun?????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Jojo? You there hun?????


yeeess????? why??

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> yeeess????? why??
> 
> Jo



It's raining,
It's pouring,
This site is so boring....

(not really). But I am BORED! Pulled up a chair, sitting here with a glass of wine. Cheer me up.


Tallulah.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Do you want to see my bare bottom Tallulah?

It's not in very good condition though.....there's a crack in it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's raining,
> It's pouring,
> This site is so boring....
> 
> ...


well I´ve just taken my visitors back to the airport YAY!! I´ve had visitors here since 22nd March!!! and now they´ve all gone!! No Plaza Mayor, no trips to the beach, no eating out every bloody night, no "what shall we do now", no more rain??????

Actually thie last lot werent bad, but its sooooooo nice to have the house back to ourselves and not have to worry about entertaining!! Just gotta clean up now... mañana 

Jo 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Do you want to see my bare bottom Tallulah?
> 
> It's not in very good condition though.....there's a crack in it!


 That made me smile! Feel free to post a photo!!! (You'll have to stand in front of a mirror window though - unless you've trained those obedient wild boar of course)

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Do you want to see my bare bottom Tallulah?
> 
> It's not in very good condition though.....there's a crack in it!


Go on, we could do with a laugh!!
Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> well I´ve just taken my visitors back to the airport YAY!! I´ve had visitors here since 22nd March!!! and now they´ve all gone!! No Plaza Mayor, no trips to the beach, no eating out every bloody night, no "what shall we do now", no more rain??????
> 
> Actually thie last lot werent bad, but its sooooooo nice to have the house back to ourselves and not have to worry about entertaining!! Just gotta clean up now... mañana
> 
> ...



Humph...that's just cheering YOU up. Get Steve to sing us a song.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Get Steve to sing us a song.



AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHH!!! No, he cant hold a tune!!!!!


Stevie?? you there?

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......and wheres Xtremes bum???

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHH!!! No, he cant hold a tune!!!!!
> 
> 
> Stevie?? you there?
> ...


XTreme, whilst Steve gargles some lemon and honey, get your camera out. There's a love.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steves very quiet, he must be watching eastenders!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Steves very quiet, he must be watching eastenders!!
> 
> Jo xxx



If we all yell together....1,2,3... STEVE!!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Do you want to see my bare bottom Tallulah?
> 
> It's not in very good condition though.....there's a crack in it!



What's up with that camera then.....no batteries?!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What's up with that camera then.....no batteries?!?!


Yes, I´ve been waiting patiently for that!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Jojo? You there hun?????


Question too difficult, JoJo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Question too difficult, JoJo?


Just sing a song for Tallulah!! theres a good chap!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Anything? Anything at all.....It's Friday Open Mic Night.....how are your tonsils XTreme?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if we should retire to the "foum lounge"?? I´ve been there a couple of times, a bit weird, but maybe its the place for these Karaoke and xtremes bum evenings??

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wonder if we should retire to the "foum lounge"?? I´ve been there a couple of times, a bit weird, but maybe its the place for these Karaoke and xtremes bum evenings??
> 
> Jo


I've been in there a few times - bit scary and cliquey - I think if we mention "Spain" in some of the posts, the Mods might let us stay here?!?!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They came flying from far away, now I'm under their spell
I love hearing the stories that they tell
They've seen places beyond my land and they've found new horizons
They speak strangely but I understand

And I dream I'm an eagle
And I dream I can spread my wings
Flying high, high, I'm a bird in the sky
I'm an eagle that rides on the breeze
High, high, what a feeling to fly
Over mountains and forests and seas
And to go anywhere that I please

As all good friends we talk all night, and we fly wing to wing
I have questions and they know everything
There's no limit to what I feel, we climb higher and higher
Am I dreaming or is it all real?

Is it true I'm an eagle?
Is it true I can spread my wings?
Flying high, high, I'm a bird in the sky
(I'm an eagle)
I'm an eagle that rides on the breeze
High, high, what a feeling to fly
(What a feeling)
Over mountains and forests and seas
And to go anywhere that I please

And I dream I'm an eagle
And I dream I can spread my wings
Flying high, high, I'm a bird in the sky
(I'm an eagle)
I'm an eagle that rides on the breeze
High, high, what a feeling to fly
(What a feeling)
Over mountains and forests and seas
Flying high, high, I'm a bird in the sky
(I'm an eagle)
I'm an eagle that rides on the breeze
High, high, what a feeling to fly
(What a feeling)
Over mountains and forests and seas
And to go anywhere that I please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I've been in there a few times - bit scary and cliquey - I think if we mention "Spain" in some of the posts, the Mods might let us stay here?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


I think Stevie has nodded off infront of the TV... in "Spain" !!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

One of my favourite songs ever!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Who's that then?????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Are we being stood up here Tally??? Xtremes obviously looked at his photo before putting it on here and has gone. Steves intermittant......????

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Are we being stood up here Tally??? Xtremes obviously looked at his photo before putting it on here and has gone. Steves intermittant......????
> 
> Jo


I don't think Xtreme wants to come out to play today

I'm sure Steve's just warming up.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Steve is on conference call to Denmark. What a strange accent they have when they speak English! It's not a language it's a throat disease!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm sure Steve's just warming up.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


what, doing warm up scales and throat stretches..... OMG!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Steve is on conference call to Denmark. What a strange accent they have when they speak English! It's not a language it's a throat disease!



.... and we thought that noise was you practising!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> what, doing warm up scales and throat stretches..... OMG!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, how else would he be the little nightingale we're so fond of??!

XTreme's light's still on. He just plays hard to get!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Is he still on that bloody phone? And us waiting to be entertained.....I don't know....MEN!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Sorry ladies.....had to go for a shower! 

Steve's now posting Abba lyrics? Not my thing.....but that is probably the best song they ever did.

However it's not the best version of "Eagle" by a long shot.....you should listen to Rob Rock's version.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, all that donkey wrestling can be very messy!

DIdn't know it was Abba by the lyrics. You a closet fan as well?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Is he still on that bloody phone? And us waiting to be entertained.....I don't know....MEN!


Never rely on em or trust em!!! We´ve been stood up girl!!!!!


I´m gonna have a bath and hit the sack in a mo!!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah - just have a quick wash and get your jim jams on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Nah - just have a quick wash and get your jim jams on.



Have they turned up while I wasnt looking???

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here you go Steve....here's Rob Rock's version!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

now my friend has phoned me... this may be a long one 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh right - I recognise it now!!! (Bit before my time, so you'll have to forgive me!).

He's a bit of a rocker, Xtreme, ain't he?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh good, my son has now got his guitar out and is practising at full volume!! He´s a rocker too AAAAGGGGHH

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You're a babe in arms yourself, Jo! You were more into punk weren't you? hey, Sex pistols do a version?!?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my son is playing black sabbath at full volume, my friend on the phone is deafened by it!!! 

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> He's a bit of a rocker, Xtreme, ain't he?!


Here's me in 1975 Tallulah!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Here's me in 1975 Tallulah!


COR!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

PMSL!!! You're really spoiling us tonight, XTreme! Bless....was that your first bike?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

By 77......the long hair days had gone!

So here I'm looking a bit smoother!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hhhhmmm... hey when are we gonna see you bum???

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> By 77......the long hair days had gone!
> 
> So here I'm looking a bit smoother!


Love it! It just gets better and better!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> PMSL!!! You're really spoiling us tonight, XTreme! Bless....was that your first bike?


It was a scooter......a 1962 Lambretta TV175 I bought for 15 quid in 1971.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It was a scooter......a 1962 Lambretta TV175 I bought for 15 quid in 1971.


Bet you have some fond memories. Aaah, good times, good times.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

What did I say? Where did everybody go?!?!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm free .....or cheap anyway!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I'm free .....or cheap anyway!


Your's for a coffee or a fizzy water....could stretch to that!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

How kind. Quiet here tonight.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> How kind. Quiet here tonight.


Yeah, wierd innit? Jo's prolly still on the blower - Xtreme's done another disappearing act (probably fallen into a box of old photos). Haven't had any further updates on Shaun either - apart from a mail from him daughter earlier today where they were hoping to move him to another ward. Hope everything's going ok there.

By the way - is there something funny with the server clock? Have you checked out the time on our posts - the time is always well out. 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Wait.....Shaun's light's on.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Groundhog Day?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Groundhog Day?


Yeah, wierd innit? Jo's prolly still on the blower - Xtreme's done another disappearing act (probably fallen into a box of old photos). Haven't had any further updates on Shaun either - apart from a mail from him daughter earlier today where they were hoping to move him to another ward. Hope everything's going ok there.

By the way - is there something funny with the server clock? Have you checked out the time on our posts - the time is always well out. 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tee hee! Geddit??!?!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I do hate to p!ss on peoples parades, but this was once a serious thread started by the OP and its a bit unfair to him.

The lounge is there of you wish to invade, and its not that cliquey any more.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Very true-apologies! Sadly this whole forum has pretty much dried up. What is it? The crisis? Just cyclical? I noticed another example of an once active forum (7,000) which was almost dead tonight and then as I was logging about I saw that the site was up for sale.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Very true-apologies! Sadly this whole forum has pretty much dried up. What is it? The crisis? Just cyclical? I noticed another example of an once active forum (7,000) which was almost dead tonight and then as I was logging about I saw that the site was up for sale.


Well, not the place to discuss it really Steve, but a lot of the sites are quieter then usual.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Apologies Strav. You could wave your magic wand and delete all these posts not related to the OP's original question if you like. And I take full responsibility - my fault for being a little bored and starting to go off topic, encouraging the others to come out and play. Sorry! But can I just add, it was only us few little folk here, and in the Lounge (which I find quite intimidating and rather distasteful at times) it's difficult to stay in place with "familiar" people whilst having a bit of a laugh. Again, apologies Strav. Rules are rules and I will bear it in mind in future posts.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well, not the place to discuss it really Steve, but a lot of the sites are quieter then usual.



...and that's the point! Why are they? Are there too many, too many that are too similar. This is my favourite hang-out (bar) as you know but as it was so quite tonight I did a pub-crawl and saw that so many were quiet and yet the mega sites are continuing to explode. 

Here are some figures that I saw as I was surfing around and these are just from the USA. 

Twitter - 15M visits a month, 47% Male - 53 Female, Mainly young adults, More visitors of other ethnicities, attracts less affluent people and has a high index of graduates and postgraduates

Facebook - 83.4M visits a month, 45% Male - 55% Female, Mainly teens, more African American visitors than average, kids aged 12 - 17 in household, attracts an affluent audience, high index of College graduates

MySpace - 65.1M visits a month, 42% Male - 58% Female, mainly teens, more Hispanic visitors than average, kids aged 12 - 17 in household, less affluent than average, high index with no college education

YouTube - 79.3M visits a month, 50% Male - 50% Female, mainly teens, more Hispanic visitors than average, kids aged 12 - 17, attracts a less affluent audience, high index with no college education

LinkedIn - 11.4M visits in a month, 57% Male - 43% Female, Middle Aged, higher number of Asian visitors than average, no kids, more affluent audience, high index of Graduates and Post Graduates

So are people too busy working, too busy worrying about the crisis, forgetting expat life/dreams or or or ....? 

These are all questions that interest me. If Strav does not feel it is appropriate here feel free to PM me. (One day I will understand Twitter ......maybe! Do I care that somebody I have never heard of it eating home-made raspberry jam?)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Maybe it's time to consider a Siesta time sub section in here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Maybe it's time to consider a Siesta time sub section in here?


Yes, I think thats an excellent idea. The trouble with the lounge... well not trouble as such is that its for everyone. In "real" life, people would retire to a lounge to chat, but they wouldnt necessarily want to chat with everyone in there and would sit in their little "cliques" unlike a forum lounge where everyone is more or less forced to talk with each other and they dont really know each other??? Thyat said, the lounge here is fine and has a place.

As for the forum being quiet.. or any social network, well, "cést la vie" people come and go, but there is always a place for these places whether they´re busy or not. On here, there are us few"die hards", but then you have those who are researching and trying to find out more and probably/hopefully learn an awful lot from us!?? Some stay, some dont.... but either way, they have probably found out enough to help them with decision making. Its probably quiet here for lots of reasons, but is it quiet??? hey we´ve all got lives and stuff going on outside of this havent we and when ever I come on here there are always new posts... But its great to call in when I can!

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread may not be a prime example, but one thing I have learned over the years is that one thing that stops new posters coming on to a site and staying is having their questions on threads taken off topic all the time. I'm not trying to be a kiljoy, honest


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> This thread may not be a prime example, but one thing I have learned over the years is that one thing that stops new posters coming on to a site and staying is having their questions on threads taken off topic all the time. I'm not trying to be a kiljoy, honest


I agree, so cant you remove the "off topics"??? you must have special powers as a mod?? .. Especially as the title of this thread would probably be interesting for potential expats

Jo


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Maybe it's time to consider a Siesta time sub section in here?


Totally agree. A chat in the "Leon Blanco" bar is one thing, a chat in the middle of Heathrow terminal 2 is something else completely.

This is an excellent Forum. I've been to quite a few and this tops them all in flow and ease of communication. It's a shame the OP acts as a warmer upper in a lot of posts, but the ability to directly reply to any post and not just the last one means that no one is taking over anything. All those who want to reply directly to the OP can. I think any post with 70+ replies is bound to go off topic - or we would have one hell of a continuity example. I don't think it's a case of starting up a new thread. Without the "warm up" process these evolutions wouldn't happen.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Xose said:


> Totally agree. A chat in the "Leon Blanco" bar is one thing, a chat in the middle of Heathrow terminal 2 is something else completely.
> 
> This is an excellent Forum. I've been to quite a few and this tops them all in flow and ease of communication. It's a shame the OP acts as a warmer upper in a lot of posts, but the ability to directly reply to any post and not just the last one means that no one is taking over anything. All those who want to reply directly to the OP can. I think any post with 70+ replies is bound to go off topic - or we would have one hell of a continuity example. I don't think it's a case of starting up a new thread. Without the "warm up" process these evolutions wouldn't happen.


The OPs thread should be respected whether he doesnt post back immediately or not

As for any thread with 70 posts going off topic  It went off topic on the first page! MOST of the 70+ posts are off topic! A thread with 70ish off topic posts almost becomes meaningless, trying to extract the useful info from the not so useful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> The OPs thread should be respected whether he doesnt post back immediately or not
> 
> As for any thread with 70 posts going off topic  It went off topic on the first page! MOST of the 70+ posts are off topic! A thread with 70ish off topic posts almost becomes meaningless, trying to extract the useful info from the not so useful.



Gosh! You´re wife should be proud of you Strav, you did as you were told. Shame there arent more like you PMSL!!!!


Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

slight change of subject ...

You lot off to the Malaga Children's party today? Hope the weather's better for it. It's p-ing down here right now!!! Would have loved to have been able to pop down and meet you all. Never mind...next time!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunno yet, cant make my mind up... is anyone else going??

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sure Steve will be there - he's got something to do with it, hasn't he??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm sure Steve will be there - he's got something to do with it, hasn't he??


Thats true 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Very true, Strav but another school of thought is that some activity is better than no activity. I have often found that people email me/PM with comments like " are you really sure that it gets so cold in winter?" Guys minus 0,5 is minus 0,5 whatever the sunny brochures say! "Are you really sure that we need to speak Spanish to integrate?" Sí. People form an opinion of the posters and whether they respect their opinions. 

As JoJo says, I ALWAYS respect the right of any mod to strip anything out. If I didn't we'd have the law of the jungle and we'd have yet another good forum destroyed by foul language, bullying, sexism/racism etc etc 

Strav's got it right here - he's not too "Involved" ( I hate mods who feel they have to answer every single topic even though they nothing about clay pigeon shooting in Vallecas), he let's the threads flow (I hate mods who say "This has moved away from importing cars to importing lhd cars. Start a new thread NOW or I will delete this". He lives and breathes Spain (I hate mods who become mods to learn about Latvian linoleum manufacture and can't contribute) .....and of course he keeps XTreme and his donkeys under control LOL ¡Estamos contigo, Strav!

This should be a more active forum. Here's a suggestion. Why don't we all suggest to one trusted friend that he/she pops in to see whether they like this forum?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Strav lives and breathes Spain? He lives and breathes Aldi, Iceland, and "Kiss me quick" hats more like.

I've carried that bloke since 2005.....and you know what thanks I get? 

He stalks me across the internet banning me from forums for no reason whatsoever!

He even banned me from the manic depressives forum for being a miserable ****.

That guy has made his name off my back you know!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, but I can't say that can I? LOL 

Are you not out in your futile quest for sub-30s on your JapCxxx? Have you ever thought that if you had a proper bike you'd be more successful. 

Harley meet-up in Fuengirola this afternoon. I'll be there. 

Thread drift is inevitable but yes it's gone too far the last few days and despite what you profess I know you respect our Mod.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Working all day Steve.....just got back from a business meeting with a Spanish pharmacist who wants an ecommerce site!

Tied that one up on the spot and we start on it immediately.

And that will be number 31 this year as we rolled out another one earlier this week as well.

You should mention my name when you're doing business.....guaranteed to break the ice at parties.

El Rey de Los Guiris I am! 

As for respecting Strav.....I'll let him answer that!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, we launch a new program tomorrow so I guess I will be strapped here until Monday 3am 

Congratulations on your latest acquisition. You know you are always most welcome to add links for ANY of your clients to Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info If you have inland estate agents there is www.todaslascasas.net etc


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A Spaniard who made a decision on an E-commerce site on the spot! Wow. Impressive! 

My experience of Spaniards in business is that they only make a decision on the spot if it is them that is selling. Usually want to talk to hermano, abuelo, primo, nieto, vecino, presidente, padrino, cuñado, padre etc etc if they have to put their hand in their pocket. Nothing wrong with that - just how they are.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> A Spaniard who made a decision on an E-commerce site on the spot! Wow. Impressive!


He knows me anyway. So he's well aware of what I provide in terms of value for money, efficiency, and customer service.

Plus I'm open and honest with people....no new age terms and big bills for what already existed in the first place.....like organic SEO.....never heard such a pile of cack in all my life. Yet people buy into it.

If I don't like the people....I refuse the job. 
If I think their idea is completely stupid.....I refuse the job. 
And if it's material I don't want to work with (I've had individuals wanting a witches coven site and a couple of porn sites in the last few months).....then I refuse the job.

Show me another Brit who refuses to compromise his integrity and pander to the lowest common denominator for a fistful of pesetas.....won't be easy.

Admittedly I have about 50 Estate Agent sites running on my server.....but nobody's perfect.

As for the Farmacia......the ball is rolling as we speak!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Show me another Brit who refuses to compromise his integrity and pander to the lowest common denominator for a fistful of pesetas.....won't be easy.
> 
> Admittedly I have about 50 Estate Agent sites running on my server.....but nobody's perfect.


Have you NO shame! I'd have had more respect for you if you'd turned down the estate agents' sites. I know, I know. "I was old and I needed the money"

I'm not sure about porn. I turned down big bucks 3/4 years ago to promote a porn network. It seemed the right decision at the time but I'm not sure I'd take the same position now. If it were consenting adults of the opposite sex and the money was good. MMMMmm ... a real ethical dilemma. The huge problem is where these sites then link to. I was horrified the other day that I had a site linked to a Man City fan club site. All because I had said something good about them ...like they won a (dubious) corner in 1972 or something! 

BTW I won't do gaming sites either.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Working all day Steve.....just got back from a business meeting with a Spanish pharmacist who wants an ecommerce site!


Can you ask him to test some drugs out on you please Pete as part of the deal, preferably of the mind bending hallucinogenic type








Oh ....... sorry, you've already had some haven't you


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Can you ask him to test some drugs out on you please Pete as part of the deal, preferably of the mind bending hallucinogenic type
> 
> Oh ....... sorry, you've already had some haven't you


Jon....as you well know as it's well documented on many sites throughout the years....I am 100% lifetime drugfree....both social and performance enhancing.

All these low self esteem losers who've screwed themselves up on that is beyond belief. They're either dead or vegetables. While I'm still here....and still the man! 

The way I look at it.....when you're the Total Package _as standard_.....what the hell is that ****e gonna give me that I don't have already?

I put it down to genetics....I chose my father (who was a WWII war hero) very carefully!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The huge problem is where these sites then link to.


You got it Steve.....nothing wrong with a few French Maids....but where does it end?

IMO there's a very thin dividing line between some of it (which is normal).....and other parts of it which is highly abnormal and pretty sick.

Once you dip your toe into that area.....you've crossed a line....and the next line could get crossed without you even knowing it. So I just stay out of it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Jon....as you well know as it's well documented on many sites throughout the years....I am 100% lifetime drugfree....both social and performance enhancing.


Yes thats whats so frightening

Apart ftom the viagra of course that your missus was telling me about


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes thats whats so frightening
> 
> Apart ftom the viagra of course that your missus was telling me about


Steve mentioned above that he thought I had a lot of respect for you as a Mod and as a person....would you agree with that?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xtreme said:


> steve mentioned above that he thought i had a lot of respect for you as a mod and as a person....would you agree with that?


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm Hi from Dubai guys thought I'd pop in for some entertainment, um started off ok but soon lost appeal. Thats why facebook is better freedom of speech


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> ......and wheres Xtremes bum???
> 
> Jo




This is not the first time he has threatened,.... But he never follows through. lol griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Thats why facebook is better freedom of speech


Yes....for mindless, beer swilling, pimple bursting, textspeaking Chavs!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Yes....for mindless, beer swilling, pimple bursting, textspeaking Chavs!


Steady Xtreme, watch the blood pressure, lol griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Yes....for mindless, beer swilling, pimple bursting, textspeaking Chavs!


I'm on facebook and I'm not a Chav, don't speak text & haven't got any pimples .................. mind you, the other two .............. er ................



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> I'm on facebook and I'm not a Chav, don't speak text & haven't got any pimples .................. mind you, the other two .............. er ................
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



ooooh, I´m on there too, shall we be friends??? I find it a great way to keep in touch with my friends and my family back in the UK, they can see what I´m up to and I can still be in "the loop" with the gossip etc! But, I´m not a chav, I dont think I text speak... pimples???? nah, too old for those and I dont like beer. And I´m still waiting to see your extreme lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> shall we be friends???
> Jo xxx


Let us be lovers, we'll marry our fortunes together? 

Let us be lovers, we'll marry our fortunes together 
I've got some real estate here in my bag 
So we bought a pack of cigarettes and Sra Roca's pies 
And walked off to look for my Málaga.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Let us be lovers, we'll marry our fortunes together?
> 
> Let us be lovers, we'll marry our fortunes together
> I've got some real estate here in my bag
> ...


oh dear!

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So, back to my true love? 

Sra Ana Obregón Garcia? 

...or shall I chance my arm with Natasha Verbeke

No, I am a one woman man - it has to be Ana


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Yes....for mindless, beer swilling, pimple bursting, textspeaking Chavs!


Well thank you and hello and welcome to you to


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> oh dear!
> 
> Jo xxxxxx


Apologies are of course in order, as you said yesterday you are a "respectable married lady" and I am of course a perfect gentleman. 

I withdraw my comment unreservedly and I will continue my course of unrequited lust for Ana Obregón.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Apologies are of course in order, as you said yesterday you are a "respectable married lady" and I am of course a perfect gentleman.
> 
> I withdraw my comment unreservedly and I will continue my course of unrequited lust for Ana Obregón.



What are you rambling on about Mr Hall?????????


Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

macca_24 said:


> Well thank you and hello and welcome to you to


hello, do you come here often???

Jo


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

jojo said:


> hello, do you come here often???
> 
> Jo


No ours was getting boring and your title spiked my interest you like to chat as we do only ours get quite a lot ummm more suggestive. After being told to reel it in a bit for a post that was 2 weeks old I thought I'd look and see what other expat lounges were like. I was enjoying your posts.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

macca_24 said:


> No ours was getting boring and your title spiked my interest you like to chat as we do only ours get quite a lot ummm more suggestive. After being told to reel it in a bit for a post that was 2 weeks old I thought I'd look and see what other expat lounges were like. I was enjoying your posts.


Well we´re a quiet bunch here apart from every now and again. I think you may find us quite boring

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> No ours was getting boring and your title spiked my interest you like to chat as we do only ours get quite a lot ummm more suggestive. After being told to reel it in a bit for a post that was 2 weeks old I thought I'd look and see what other expat lounges were like. I was enjoying your posts.


You an Aussie Macca?

If so.....Bon was The Man!

If not....as you were!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Jojo? You there hun?????



lights off again lightweight


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You an Aussie Macca?
> 
> If so.....Bon was The Man!
> 
> If not....as you were!


Excuse what may appear to be my ignorance, but do you mean Bon Scott from ACDC? And yes I'm an Aussie and I maybe bias but it is the best country in the world, beaches, etc.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Excuse what may appear to be my ignorance, but do you mean Bon Scott from ACDC? And yes I'm an Aussie and I maybe bias but it is the best country in the world, beaches, etc.


so why are you in the EMIRATES? griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Excuse what may appear to be my ignorance, but do you mean Bon Scott from ACDC? And yes I'm an Aussie and I maybe bias but it is the best country in the world, beaches, etc.


Course I mean Bon!

I'm a big fan of Barnesy as well! 

I like Aussies.....got a lot of biker mates over there.....and if I could have got in there, that's where I would have gone!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

griz616 said:


> so why are you in the EMIRATES? griz


I follow the money... my husband's... why else?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Course I mean Bon!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Barnesy as well!
> 
> I like Aussies.....got a lot of biker mates over there.....and if I could have got in there, that's where I would have gone!


Wow I'm not as dumb as I thought.....Barnsey is cool....have you heard of Jonny Diesel his band use to be called Jonny Diesel and the Injectors, can't remember his real name at the mo do you want me to google so I don't sound dumb...anyway he has the best voice heaps better than Barnsey's and they married sisters so they are brothers in law


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Wow I'm not as dumb as I thought.....Barnsey is cool....have you heard of Jonny Diesel his band use to be called Jonny Diesel and the Injectors, can't remember his real name at the mo do you want me to google so I don't sound dumb...anyway he has the best voice heaps better than Barnsey's and they married sisters so they are brothers in law


He's done a lot of work with Barnesy hasn't he? I've never particularly checked him out, but I will now.

What I like about those guys 8and most aussies) is they're down to earth, real people. Plus, Bon had the most incredible stage prescence.....best frontman there's ever been.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Course I mean Bon!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Barnesy as well!
> 
> I like Aussies.....got a lot of biker mates over there.....and if I could have got in there, that's where I would have gone!


Yes I thought of australia, went to australia house, for the interview:
question:....................Have you got a criminal record?
Answer ;..........................Sorry I didn't think you still needed one!
INTERVIEW TERMINATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still havn't worked it out???????????????????/lol griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> He's done a lot of work with Barnesy hasn't he? I've never particularly checked him out, but I will now.
> 
> What I like about those guys 8and most aussies) is they're down to earth, real people. Plus, Bon had the most incredible stage prescence.....best frontman there's ever been.
> 
> YouTube - AC/DC Sin City 1978


Unfortunately must disagree the best live performer'front man ever has got to be freddy mercury


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Yes I thought of australia, went to australia house, for the interview:
> question:....................Have you got a criminal record?
> Answer ;..........................Sorry I didn't think you still needed one!
> INTERVIEW TERMINATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Still havn't worked it out???????????????????/lol griz


Thats really funny  PMSL

jo xxx


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Yes I thought of australia, went to australia house, for the interview:
> question:....................Have you got a criminal record?
> Answer ;..........................Sorry I didn't think you still needed one!
> INTERVIEW TERMINATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Still havn't worked it out???????????????????/lol griz


Not true it would have gone right over the top of their head made me laugh it must be my extensive convict roots love it


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Unfortunately must disagree the best live performer'front man ever has got to be freddy mercury


Freddy was brilliant....no argument! But his whole persona was based on a display of OTT camp effects and outfits.
So what I'm saying it was theatrical and pompous.....very effective agreed....but transparent. And I personally find that sort of thing a bit tiresome.....cos I prefer reality.

Bon just went on stage as him.....and he could magnetise an audience with just a sneer, an evil smile, or more generally a leer. Don't forget he got away with some risque material for those times....and he could carry it off because of his mischievous boy persona. Whereas with the later AC/DC it just became smut.

Another incredible frontman was the late Lee Brilleaux of Dr Feelgood.....while the rest of the music scene was camping it up in the 70's he was playing the role (and I quote from the music press)......."the demented car salesman from hell!"


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Freddy was brilliant....no argument! But his whole persona was based on a display of OTT camp effects and outfits.
> So what I'm saying it was theatrical and pompous.....very effective agreed....but transparent. And I personally find that sort of thing a bit tiresome.....cos I prefer reality.
> 
> Bon just went on stage as him.....and he could magnetise an audience with just a sneer, an evil smile, or more generally a leer. Don't forget he got away with some risque material for those times....and he could carry it off because of his mischievous boy persona. Whereas with the later AC/DC it just became smut.
> ...


when I find the rest of my message I'll post it


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> He's done a lot of work with Barnesy hasn't he? I've never particularly checked him out, but I will now.
> 
> What I like about those guys 8and most aussies) is they're down to earth, real people. Plus, Bon had the most incredible stage prescence.....best frontman there's ever been.
> 
> YouTube - AC/DC Sin City 1978


Oh wow check those buns thanks for that. I actually haven't seen mark Nofler, just came to me, perform with Barnsey, could have when he came back from states not sure about that. He does solo around nightclubs now a great voice as I said


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Freddy was brilliant....no argument! But his whole persona was based on a display of OTT camp effects and outfits.
> So what I'm saying it was theatrical and pompous.....very effective agreed....but transparent. And I personally find that sort of thing a bit tiresome.....cos I prefer reality.
> 
> Bon just went on stage as him.....and he could magnetise an audience with just a sneer, an evil smile, or more generally a leer. Don't forget he got away with some risque material for those times....and he could carry it off because of his mischievous boy persona. Whereas with the later AC/DC it just became smut.
> ...


And Ian Moss from Cold Chisel very talented too I'm a fan


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Freddy was brilliant....no argument! But his whole persona was based on a display of OTT camp effects and outfits.
> So what I'm saying it was theatrical and pompous.....very effective agreed....but transparent. And I personally find that sort of thing a bit tiresome.....cos I prefer reality.
> 
> Bon just went on stage as him.....and he could magnetise an audience with just a sneer, an evil smile, or more generally a leer. Don't forget he got away with some risque material for those times....and he could carry it off because of his mischievous boy persona. Whereas with the later AC/DC it just became smut.
> ...


I didn't like that one much got a better one we should call this battle of the bands I think I'll do it


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

XTreme said:


> He's done a lot of work with Barnesy hasn't he? I've never particularly checked him out, but I will now.
> 
> What I like about those guys 8and most aussies) is they're down to earth, real people. Plus, Bon had the most incredible stage prescence.....best frontman there's ever been.
> 
> YouTube - AC/DC Sin City 1978


I thought you might like this


----------

